# Police wood badges



## Goose90 (Apr 7, 2019)

So I'm purchasing my first CNC machine in the near future, and I'm hoping to get an insight on how to begin my first project, which is to use a cnc to carve wooden police badges. I began my journey making rustic wooden flags, and thankfully I have grown a sizeable amount of clientele, some of which have made the request of wooden badges, specifically for the local Sheriff's Office I work for.

My question is two part… Does anyone make them or know how to make them? And if so, are they willing to give an insight of how to build them? I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to get a picture of the badge and upload into carbide 3D with the intricate detail of badges. If interested, look up the badge for El Paso County Sheriff's Office deputy badge.. Thanks in mucho advance!


----------



## Aeneiad (Apr 8, 2019)

I've made one before and feel your pain about getting the detail. Carbide 3d is rather limited on importing pictures into it. My suggestion is if you can afford it, purchase V-Carve Pro. It's simple to import pictures and the program will trace the picture for you.

Is the picture your trying to import an SVG file? That is the only file type that Carbide can read. If your picture is not an SVG file, import it into Inkscape (it's free) and convert it to an SVG. Once you've converted it, import it back into Carbide.

If you want me to take a shot at rending it in V-Carve, just shoot me a PM.


----------

